# Slugs in my garden



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looked at my lawn as we came back from shopping today and saw a very large amount of slugs all over my front and back lawn, never seen so many before.
So before I rush out and buy a very large bag of salt, any solutions to get rid of them please.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We have been the same all summer, loads of slugs on the patio and drive every evening. 


Just left them at the minute.


Paul.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Leave them for the Hedgehogs, no wonder they are disappearing - no food for them !

Steve


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Chigman said:


> Leave them for the Hedgehogs, no wonder they are disappearing - no food for them !
> 
> Steve


Good advice.

If you have no Hedgehogs, Ducks love them. I got 2 Ducklings when we first moved in here as we were overwhelmed with Slugs. They cleared them out and then I gave them to a friend where they lived happily ever after. :laugh:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have no Ducks, only a stone hedgehog by the front door, will that do.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Frogs

They breed in the back pond

The young eat the slug eggs and young slugs, brilliant control 

Even sort out the tiny snails

Just need to sort out the front garden now

Albert says he will put frogspawn in the water feature

Aldra


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

We have had frogs , an occasional hedgehog and a couple of chickens for many years yet we are still over run with slugs


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

It sounds a pretty dangerous business being a slug - if the hedgehogs, ducks or frogs don't get you first then you're likely to be zapped by salt! I'm glad that evolution happened!

PS - sorry, I missed out the chickens.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Looked at my lawn as we came back from shopping today and saw a very large amount of slugs all over my front and back lawn, never seen so many before.
> So before I rush out and buy a very large bag of salt, any solutions to get rid of them please.
> 
> cabby


Get a nappy bucket, keep putting the slugs in it, they will eat eachother, failing that *Link*

I suppose you could put some salt in the nappy bucket too to keep costs down.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I collected a bucket of slugs and snails some time ago and flushed them down the outside loo.
They kept coming back out of the loo for weeks after.

Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Get a nappy bucket, keep putting the slugs in it, they will eat eachother, failing that *Link*
> 
> I suppose you could put some salt in the nappy bucket too to keep costs down.


Aah, slugs with a little seasoning. Yum.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It looks like a black bag laid out in the evening with a cup of oatmeal/cereal seasoned with a cup of beer, wonder if lager will suffice, lay bag open and in the morning it should be full of the little blighters.

They will not slide over plastic I am told.but the lure of the beer is over powering.>>

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

What you need is one of these!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well frogs have certainly made a difference to us in the back garden

I love hostas, so do slugs and snails

A bit disconcerting though when picking herbs from raised beds to see tiny frogs jumping

They are so brilliant, tiny replicas of an adult frogs

And my hosta collection are now safe in the back

A bit noisy though in the evening when the adults call to one another

But it reminds me of evenings in Israel 

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No space runner, it would make too much mess.>>

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I have very few slugs in my garden, but I do have a small hand shovel.

It's very strange, as my nasty neighbour has lots of slugs (and snails) in her garden.0


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have no nasty neighbours, which is why we stayed here.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

https://www.nematodesdirect.co.uk/

Does what it says on the tin, brilliant stuff! We've used it for the last few years,

Malcolm


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

emjaiuk said:


> https://www.nematodesdirect.co.uk/
> 
> Does what it says on the tin, brilliant stuff! We've used it for the last few years,
> 
> Malcolm


You should have added the warning that they can kill Pets and other animals if used carelessly. There is always a downside to Chemical Warfare. :surprise:


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

747 said:


> You should have added the warning that they can kill Pets and other animals if used carelessly. There is always a downside to Chemical Warfare. :surprise:


Could you provide a link or other verified information that supports that statement? One of the reasons we use nematodes is that they are a lot safer to children, animals and other wildlife than other effective forms of slug control.

Malcolm


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> I have no nasty neighbours, which is why we stayed here.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


She used to be OK, but even her husband has got fed up with her moaning and left her now.

I just ignore her - that winds her up even more.


----------

